# Got my made n's!



## Edward-Oh (Jul 9, 2007)

*SPK's?*

SPK boots?? Those seem a bit soft for a big ski like the made'n. Should be good for park, but not my recommendation for BC. Are they last years Made'n's, as they have now been replaced with the hellbents?

grabyournuts.com! So grab your nuts, it's go time!


----------



## jeremy_warner (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, I've always used softer boots, as seeing how I like to go pretty big(60-70 foot booters in some cases). And, so a soft boot is kinda nice. They're as stiff as my old salomon X-fits they're at 95 and yes, they are last years model. But still damn sick./


----------



## Edward-Oh (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool Man! Have a good season, it's finally getting down to freezing in East Vail>


----------

